# JSF: String abschneiden, wenn zu lang



## internet (17. Mrz 2010)

Hallo, 
wie schaffe ich es mittels <c:if o.Ä. :

Ich habe eine DataTable.
In der ich Werte aus einer DB hole.
Wenn nun allerdings Werte in der DB habe, die eine bestimmte Länge eines Wortes überschreiten, dann möchte ich es, dass es mittels <c:if die maximale Länge des Strings limitiert.

Wie schaffe ich das?


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (17. Mrz 2010)

z. B. so:

```
private String chop(String string, int length) {
		if (string.length() > length)
			return string.substring(0, length - 1);
		else
			return string;
	}
```


----------



## internet (17. Mrz 2010)

kann ich das auch direkt in der JSF - Seite machen?


----------

